# Il treddì del lato oscuro



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

*Il treddì del lato oscuro*

Il risveglio della forza è bellissimo.Per i malati, come me, emozionante e commovente!


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il risveglio della forza è bellissimo.Per i malati, come me, emozionante e commovente!


non l'ho ancora visto, ma me ne parlano tutti bene... l'unica pecca, mi dicono, il villain poco carismatico. D'altronde lui è inimitabile


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non l'ho ancora visto, ma me ne parlano tutti bene... l'unica pecca, mi dicono, il villain poco carismatico. D'altronde lui è inimitabile



vi prego non spoilerate :triste::triste:

si comunque lui è lui 

ieri ho rivisto il II, sto rivedendo tutta la saga nell'ordine nerd, IV, V, II, III, VI (il I si può pure saltare)....


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vi prego non spoilerate :triste::triste:
> 
> si comunque lui è lui
> 
> *ieri ho rivisto il II, sto rivedendo tutta la saga nell'ordine nerd, IV, V, II, III, VI (il I si può pure saltare).*...


hai fatto bene... io non sopporto nemmeno l'ultimo della nuova trilogia (che dovrebbe essere il III), pessimo!


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai fatto bene... io non sopporto nemmeno l'ultimo della nuova trilogia (che dovrebbe essere il III), pessimo!


perchè?? ok il I, inutile e noioso....ma il III per cosa non ti piace?


----------



## Spot (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vi prego non spoilerate :triste::triste:
> 
> si comunque lui è lui
> 
> ieri ho rivisto il II, sto rivedendo tutta la saga nell'ordine nerd, IV, V, II, III, VI (il I si può pure saltare)....


Conosce pure l'ordine nerd lei.
Quanto è bella sorema.
Sniff.


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Conosce pure l'ordine nerd lei.
> Quanto è bella sorema.
> Sniff.


sorema io essere molto nerd  non esattevolmente nerd precisa, ma un po' sì


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè?? ok il I, inutile e noioso....ma il III per cosa non ti piace?


la stupidità dei cavalieri Jedi... cioè per i primi tre film ci insegnano a vederli come figure prodigiose, con poteri potentissimi... poi si fanno sparare alla schiena da soldataglia qualunque come dei cazzoni assurdi. Si fanno massacrare senza reagire... a me pare un tradimento di tutta la saga.
Anche il duello finale, nella lava, lo trovo stucchevole... begli effetti speciali, ma poco carismatico.


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la stupidità dei cavalieri Jedi... cioè per i primi tre film ci insegnano a vederli come figure prodigiose, con poteri potentissimi... poi si fanno sparare alla schiena da soldataglia qualunque come dei cazzoni assurdi. Si fanno massacrare senza reagire... a me pare un tradimento di tutta la saga.
> Anche il duello finale, nella lava, lo trovo stucchevole... begli effetti speciali, ma poco carismatico.


ah vabbè quello sì....ma il massacro dei Jedi comunque è un fatto nei film dopo, certo l'avrebbero potuto fare meglio...

il duello finale a me piace molto. Io non avrei scelto Ewan mc Gregor per interpretare Obi Wan, ma quello gusto mio....


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah vabbè quello sì....ma il massacro dei Jedi comunque è un fatto nei film dopo,* certo l'avrebbero potuto fare meglio...*
> 
> il duello finale a me piace molto. Io non avrei scelto Ewan mc Gregor per interpretare Obi Wan, ma quello gusto mio....


E direi proprio!  Ce la menano per tre film con i cazzutissimi poteri Jedi, Anakin stesso nel primo nasce concepito dalla Forza dalla mamma vergine (pessima scopiazzatura, se il detentore del copyright si incazza li fulmina tutti ) e poi arrivano quattro scagnozzi e li fulminano tutti alla schiena... naaaaaaa :carneval:


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> E direi proprio!  Ce la menano per tre film con i cazzutissimi poteri Jedi, Anakin stesso nel primo nasce concepito dalla Forza dalla mamma vergine (pessima scopiazzatura, se il detentore del copyright si incazza li fulmina tutti ) e poi arrivano quattro scagnozzi e li fulminano tutti alla schiena... naaaaaaa :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

però Anakin è fighissimo come personaggio dai, vedere la sua ambivalenza e poi la sua scelta del lato oscuro è stato bello


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Dicembre 2015)

Il problema serio di Anakin nella "nuova" trilogia è Hayden Christensen. Hanno preso un cane di attore solo perché belloccio. 
Poi si può discutere quanto si vuole sulle morti idiote dei Jedi, o sugli effetti speciali del combattimento finale (pessimo uso del green screen, imho) ma EP 3 rimane il più salvabile di tutti.
Fallito io ho, in esilio devo andare. 

P.S. si, sono nerd anch'io 
P.P.S. domani mi sa che ci vado da solo a vederlo, perché ho amici stronzi e la mia ex donna (pure lei un po' nerd) era l'unica che mi assecondava in queste cose... [emoji29]


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Il problema serio di Anakin nella "nuova" trilogia è Hayden Christensen. Hanno preso un cane di attore solo perché belloccio.
> Poi si può discutere quanto si vuole sulle morti idiote dei Jedi, o sugli effetti speciali del combattimento finale (pessimo uso del green screen, imho) ma EP 3 rimane il più salvabile di tutti.
> Fallito io ho, in esilio devo andare.
> 
> P.S. si, sono nerd anch'io


ma Anakin doveva essere bello. Perchè c'è anche la trasformazione proprio fisica, no? la trasfigurazione del male che ti trasforma...certo lui perchè casca nella lava  però ecco è un po' il clichè banale del biondino occhi azzurri che diventa brutto e cattivo....


----------



## Spot (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> però Anakin è fighissimo come personaggio dai, vedere la sua ambivalenza e poi la sua scelta del lato oscuro è stato bello


Anakin è fighissimo per altri motivi.
Han Solo è decisamente più nelle mie corde, ma comunque il ragazzo a modo suo si difende.


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Anakin è fighissimo per altri motivi.
> *Han Solo* è decisamente più nelle mie corde, ma comunque il ragazzo a modo suo si difende.


assolutamente sì  :inlove:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma Anakin doveva essere bello. Perchè c'è anche la trasformazione proprio fisica, no? la trasfigurazione del male che ti trasforma...certo lui perchè casca nella lava  però ecco è un po' il clichè banale del biondino occhi azzurri che diventa brutto e cattivo....



Ho capito ma uno che fosse pure capace a fa l'attore potevano sceglierlo!! A confronto il bambino che fa Anakin in EP 1 è da oscar


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> però Anakin è fighissimo come personaggio dai,* vedere la sua ambivalenza e poi la sua scelta del lato oscuro è stato bello*


la cosa migliore del film...


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Il problema serio di Anakin nella "nuova" trilogia è Hayden Christensen. Hanno preso un cane di attore solo perché belloccio.
> Poi si può discutere quanto si vuole sulle morti idiote dei Jedi, o sugli effetti speciali del combattimento finale (*pessimo uso del green screen, imho*) ma EP 3 rimane il più salvabile di tutti.
> Fallito io ho, in esilio devo andare.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Il problema serio di Anakin nella "nuova" trilogia è Hayden Christensen. Hanno preso un cane di attore solo perché belloccio.
> Poi si può discutere quanto si vuole sulle morti idiote dei Jedi, o sugli effetti speciali del combattimento finale (pessimo uso del green screen, imho) ma EP 3 rimane il più salvabile di tutti.
> Fallito io ho, in esilio devo andare.
> 
> ...


D'accordo con te. Della nuova trilogia il III è sicuramente il migliore, ci si toglie dalle palle la stucchevole love story del secondo e le bambinesche scene del primo.
E anche su Hayden Christensen ti quoto, è sicuramente non adatto a una trilogia così importante (e così mal gestita purtroppo). 
Della nuova trilogia comunque il peggiore secondo me è il secondo (la guerra dei cloni) anche se viene salvato da un ottimo Christopher Lee. Tra la prima parte che fa il verso al 5° elemento e la storia d'ammorrre tra Padme e Anakyn non si salva davvero nulla. Poi dei tre è quello in cui si utilizza di più la computer grafica ei risultati pessimi sono così artificiosi da farmi sanguinare gli occhi.


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Anakin è fighissimo per altri motivi.
> *Han Solo è decisamente più nelle mie corde*, ma comunque il ragazzo a modo suo si difende.


Ohhhh ecco! Riguardatevi i due dialoghi d'amore... Anakin che si sdilingua sul lago di Como con la bella tipo fidanzatino di Peynet, e Han Solo che quando Leila tutta presa gli dice: "Ti amo..." la guarda serio e..."Lo so."
Vabbè dai, quello ha meritato di diventare un cipollone grigio :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

Il nuovo cattivo non è che è poco carismatico: è brutto! :carneval:
A parte questo. È bellissimo!


----------



## banshee (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la cosa migliore del film...


Eh ma praticamente la trilogia piu' recente era nata per quello, no? Spiegare il pre.....come si forma l'Impero!

Comunque il mio preferito tra tutti è "L'impero colpisce ancora"


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Eh ma praticamente la trilogia piu' recente era nata per quello, no? Spiegare il pre.....come si forma l'Impero!
> 
> Comunque il mio preferito tra tutti è "L'impero colpisce ancora"


D'accordissimo! Il più cupo, ambiguo, reale... sopra tutti di parecchio


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il nuovo cattivo non è che è poco carismatico: è brutto! :carneval:
> A parte questo. È bellissimo!


Sai cosa... a me sarebbe piaciuto che Luke passasse al lato oscuro per ripercorrere le orme del padre!  Che figata sarebbe, la progenie degli Skywalker unita sotto il lato oscuro, a prendere a pedate i ribelli :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

```

```



Nobody ha detto:


> Sai cosa... a me sarebbe piaciuto che Luke passasse al lato oscuro per ripercorrere le orme del padre!  Che figata sarebbe, la progenie degli Skywalker unita sotto il lato oscuro, a prendere a pedate i ribelli :carneval:


 non verrò mai con te!


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non verrò mai con te!


Ho sempre tenuto per l'Impero


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho sempre tenuto per l'Impero


Non cedere al lato oscuro. Difficile è il percorso di chi deve diventare Jedi.


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non cedere al lato oscuro. Difficile è il percorso di chi deve diventare Jedi.


eh ma il lato oscuro è più divertente! Una bella caccia all'orsetto sulla luna boscosa di Endor?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

*Il treddì del lato oscuro*

Io avrei voluto fare il cavaliere Jedi.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avrei voluto fare il cavaliere Jedi.


:up::up: 
io avrei voluto eliminare la principessa Leila :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :up::up:
> io avrei voluto eliminare la principessa Leila :singleeye:


io gli orsetti di Endor


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io gli orsetti di Endor



Noooooooo!
Sono anche uguali a Lukas


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noooooooo!
> Sono anche uguali a Lukas


sono insopportabili :carneval: passerei al lato oscuro anche solo per nuclearizzarli con la morte nera :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono insopportabili :carneval: passerei al lato oscuro anche solo per nuclearizzarli con la morte nera :singleeye:


e' più insopportabile la Principessa infilzata Leila


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono insopportabili :carneval: passerei al lato oscuro anche solo per nuclearizzarli con la morte nera :singleeye:


quotissimo, sei proprio mio marito :rotfl: io ho sempre tifato per l'Impero, detesto la principessa Leila, sopporto a mala pena Luke e dei "buoni" mi piace un sacco Han Solo FINE. 

voglio bene a  Chewbecca  e da bambina sognavo di avere C1P8 e C3PO 
:sonar:


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e' più insopportabile la Principessa infilzata Leila


verde!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> e' più insopportabile la Principessa infilzata Leila


Passa al lato oscuro...fidati...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> verde!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma nel film in programmazione   al cinema, ci sta ancora Leila ?   Devo andarlo a vedere ma meglio sapere le brutte notizie prima


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Passa al lato oscuro...fidati...


Ma Nfatti ci so passata ...più OScuro di te ndo lo trovo ?


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2015)

*Eh*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma Nfatti ci so passata ...più OScuro di te ndo lo trovo ?


Ma io di oscuro ho molto poco...chissà cosa mi passava per il cervello quando mi son scelto sto nick....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io di oscuro ho molto poco...chissà cosa mi passava per il cervello quando mi son scelto sto nick....


Sarei curiosa! Era una domanda che volevo farti ma mi sembra di capire che non ricordi la risposta


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma nel film in programmazione   al cinema, ci sta ancora Leila ?   Devo andarlo a vedere ma meglio sapere le brutte notizie prima


non lo so mi auguro di no  insopportabile  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

w Jabba de Hutt!


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quotissimo, sei proprio mio marito :rotfl: io ho sempre tifato per l'Impero, detesto la principessa Leila, sopporto a mala pena Luke *e dei "buoni" mi piace un sacco Han Solo* FINE.
> 
> *voglio bene a  Chewbecca*  e da bambina sognavo di avere C1P8 e C3PO
> :sonar:


pur'io, gli unici ribelli che salverei...  perchè sono sfrontati pirati contrabbandieri, e se ne fregano della Forza :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pur'io, gli unici ribelli che salverei...  perchè sono sfrontati pirati contrabbandieri, e se ne fregano della Forza :singleeye:


ma poi perchè C1P8 è diventato R2D2?


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non lo so mi auguro di no  insopportabile  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *w Jabba de Hutt!*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma poi perchè C1P8 è diventato R2D2?


mi sa perchè i traduttori italiani so' coglioni... mai capito.


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa perchè i traduttori italiani so' coglioni... mai capito.


ma perchè tutti capiscono C1P8 e io no? :carneval:

ok la pianto scusate l'OT :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2015)

*MA*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarei curiosa! Era una domanda che volevo farti ma mi sembra di capire che non ricordi la risposta


No,a dire il vero un motivo c'è.
Nella vita reale sembro uno simpatico e allegro,quasi brillante,quasi.
Fondamentalmente quelli come me che passano per simpatici senza esserlo,capaci di far sorridere gli altri,dentro hanno sempre un velo di malinconia o tormento.
Ecco il quadro da fuori sembrerebbe questo,in realtà c'è una parte di me che a me non piace,un lato oscuro che ogni tanto sbuca fuori,e mi rompe il cazzo,mi offre sempre un alternativa furba e stronza alle cose,mi sussurra sempre un: sti cazzi pensa a te,o un ma che te frega trombatela....:rotfl:!
Ecco pensavo di dar voce a questa parte di me qui dentro....per fortuna alla fine son riuscio ad imbrigliarla,e scrivo da claudio...:rotfl::rotfler fortuna...:rotfl:!
Dentro ho un pizzico di conflitto....c'è sempre sta vocina che mi sfascia i coglioni....che poi quella vocina sono io....e allora faccio finta di non ascoltare,di non sentire,ma io so...io so di essere a rischio....e che poi alla fine vince la mia coscienza....ma per quanto ancora?:rotfl::rotfl:
Cazzo che risposta....


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma poi perchè C1P8 è diventato R2D2?


Boh.. sarà una cosa tipo Darth Vader Dart Fener (ma perchè Fener, poi...)
Ma questo l'avete visto? [video=youtube;2ljFfL-mL70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ljFfL-mL70[/video]
Che credo sia il doppiatore originale. Sicuramente l'implementazione per il tom tom esiste sul serio


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Boh.. sarà una cosa tipo Darth Vader Dart Fener (ma perchè Fener, poi...)
> Ma questo l'avete visto? [video=youtube;2ljFfL-mL70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ljFfL-mL70[/video]
> Che credo sia il doppiatore originale. Sicuramente l'implementazione per il tom tom esiste sul serio



sto male. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

LO VOGLIO ADESSO!!


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sto male. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> LO VOGLIO ADESSO!!


Ho appena scoperto che ce n'è uno con Yoda. Fa ancora più ridere


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ho appena scoperto che ce n'è uno con Yoda. Fa ancora più ridere


giovane padawan, a destra girare tu devi.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,a dire il vero un motivo c'è.
> Nella vita reale sembro uno simpatico e allegro,quasi brillante,quasi.
> Fondamentalmente quelli come me che passano per simpatici senza esserlo,capaci di far sorridere gli altri,dentro hanno sempre un velo di malinconia o tormento.
> Ecco il quadro da fuori sembrerebbe questo,in realtà c'è una parte di me che a me non piace,un lato oscuro che ogni tanto sbuca fuori,e mi rompe il cazzo,mi offre sempre un alternativa furba e stronza alle cose,mi sussurra sempre un: sti cazzi pensa a te,o un ma che te frega trombatela....:rotfl:!
> ...


Interessante la risposta  ...ora se la legge IPazia so azzi tuoi, però


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2015)

*Ecco*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Interessante la risposta  ...ora se la legge IPazia so azzi tuoi, però


Ipazia ha il mio stesso problema,risolto in maniera diversa....
E non è questione di sindrome bipolare,è proprio che c'è uno stronzo in me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e ci sa pure fare,è uno sveglio,piace,intraprendente,sfacciato,insomma è proprio stronzo.
Ma come tutti gli stronzi,poi,se non gestito,rischia di far danni....!Fosse per me starei in pace con il mondo intero,ma il mondo intero non è fatto per stare in pace,e allora quando devo difendermi arriva lui....quando qualcosa non mi piace arriva lui....e mi tocca combattere con chi mi attacca e con lui....faccio doppia fatica....!Alla fine però,ho capito che la verità è nel mezzo, fra quello che vorrei fare io e quello che farebbe oscuro.....Che fatica....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Boh.. sarà una cosa tipo Darth Vader Dart Fener (ma perchè Fener, poi...)
> Ma questo l'avete visto? [video=youtube;2ljFfL-mL70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ljFfL-mL70[/video]
> Che credo sia il doppiatore originale. Sicuramente l'implementazione per il tom tom esiste sul serio


Fighissimo !!!!!!!! Ma sul serio c'è il Tom Tom con Dart ?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ipazia ha il mio stesso problema,risolto in maniera diversa....
> E non è questione di sindrome bipolare,è proprio che c'è uno stronzo in me...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e ci sa pure fare,è uno sveglio,piace,intraprendente,sfacciato,insomma è proprio stronzo.
> Ma come tutti gli stronzi,poi,se non gestito,rischia di far danni....!Fosse per me starei in pace con il mondo intero,ma il mondo intero non è fatto per stare in pace,e allora quando devo difendermi arriva lui....quando qualcosa non mi piace arriva lui....e mi tocca combattere con chi mi attacca e con lui....faccio doppia fatica....!Alla fine però,ho capito che la verità è nel mezzo, fra quello che vorrei fare io e quello che farebbe oscuro.....Che fatica....


Quindi quando ti incazzi a mina, sta venendo fuori l'oscuro Oscuro, o almeno tenta di venir fuori


----------



## Juanpalambrond (22 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> D'accordo con te. Della nuova trilogia il III è sicuramente il migliore, ci si toglie dalle palle la stucchevole love story del secondo e le bambinesche scene del primo.
> E anche su Hayden Christensen ti quoto, è sicuramente non adatto a una trilogia così importante (e così mal gestita purtroppo).
> Della nuova trilogia comunque il peggiore secondo me è il secondo (la guerra dei cloni) anche se viene salvato da un ottimo Christopher Lee. Tra la prima parte che fa il verso al 5° elemento e la storia d'ammorrre tra Padme e Anakyn non si salva davvero nulla. Poi dei tre è quello in cui si utilizza di più la computer grafica ei risultati pessimi sono così artificiosi da farmi sanguinare gli occhi.


Sai qual'è il problema di EP 2? Non ci si capisce na mazza!  La trama in se potrebbe anche essere buona, ma è sbrogliata in un modo che farebbe addormentare pure un colibrì fatto di coca. 

Poi però viene fuori Sir Christopher che interpreta il conte Dracu-ehm-Dooku e salva capra e cavoli con due inquadrature.


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi quando ti incazzi a mina, sta venendo fuori l'oscuro Oscuro, o almeno tenta di venir fuori


Esatto.Molti pensavano che mi parte l'embolo,in realtà è il contrario:rotfl::rotfl:In realtà,arriva lui e si diverte ,a dire il vero gli tifo contro,perchè poi ogni volta che ha la meglio...., si sente più forte e rompe il cazzo,vuole più spazio,mi dice:ecco hai visto?:rotfl::rotfl:
E questo genera un altro problemaasso per lunatico,e cazzo vallo a spiegare che ho questo fra i coglioni....ne avrei di cose da dire....!
Mi tocca nasconderlo in giro....una vita difficile convivere con oscuro...


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il problema di EP 2? Non ci si capisce na mazza!  *La trama in se potrebbe anche essere buona, ma è sbrogliata in un modo che farebbe addormentare pure un colibrì fatto di coca*.
> 
> Poi però viene fuori Sir Christopher che interpreta il conte Dracu-ehm-Dooku e salva capra e cavoli con due inquadrature.
> 
> View attachment 11175


...allora posso dire senza vergogna che l'ho rivisto l'altro ieri e mi sono addormentata sul divano :rotfl: e che ieri io e omo (vero) abbiamo dovuto riprendere la visione? :rotfl::rotfl:

l'avevo già visto e già mi ero addormentata :rotfl::rotfl: e infatti a un certo punto c'erano scene che non ricordavo :singleeye:


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

*Il treddì del lato oscuro*

Star Wars.


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Perplesso ci sposti i post di Star Wars nel treddì del lato oscuro? 

Perplesso ci sposti i post di Star Wars nel treddì del lato oscuro? :mrgreen:


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

evviva! :festa::festa:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Ribadisco non sopporto Leila  avevo un debole per IAN


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Forza Sith, folgoriamo i dannati ribelli Jedi :carneval:


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Forza Sith, folgoriamo i dannati ribelli Jedi :carneval:


ti seguo nel lato oscuro amor


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco non sopporto Leila  avevo un debole per IAN


a Roma si dice "fregna moscia", non so sia internazionale


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a Roma si dice "fregna moscia", non so sia internazionale


Forse non è internazionale ma rende benissimo l'idea :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti seguo nel lato oscuro amor


brava tesò, che si tengano la Forza... non ci divertiamo nel lato oscuro :carneval:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Forza Sith, folgoriamo i dannati ribelli Jedi :carneval:


il sith più figo rimane sempre lui:


Ed ovviamente Lucas che fa? 
Inventa un cattivo cattivissimo e lo mette in un film per bambini come la minaccia fantasma. E per giunta gli da pure 15 minuti di on screen time in tutto il film. :incazzato:
Ci propina ore di battute e scene idiote con Jar Jar e niente Darth Maul?? perchè??


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> il sith più figo rimane sempre lui:
> View attachment 11178
> 
> Ed ovviamente Lucas che fa?
> ...


concordo..... ma perchè nel I? ma poi nel II esce fuori il conte Doku, ma perchè? 

perchè tutti capiscono C1P8 e io nocarneval?


----------



## ivanl (22 Dicembre 2015)

io l'ultimo lo devo ancora vedere; abbiamo rivisto con il pupattolo tutti i precedenti, anche se gli ultimi 3 (i piu' recenti) li ho guardati molto distrattamente.
I tre originali, (orsetti a parte) sono decisamente migliori. 
Oltre a questi, mi sto facendo anche una cultura sulla nuova serie a cartoni (Stra Wars Rebels) che c'e' sul satellite


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco non sopporto Leila  avevo un debole per IAN



Hanno spostato pure me nel lato oscuro...che non c'entravo un cazzo...:rotfl:be buona continuazione.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hanno spostato pure me nel lato oscuro...che non c'entravo un cazzo...:rotfl:be buona continuazione.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti chiami oscuro c'entri per forza :rotfl:ma a te STar Wars non piace ?


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> il sith più figo rimane sempre lui:
> View attachment 11178
> 
> Ed ovviamente Lucas che fa?
> ...


Tutto vero! Assolutamente il sith più riuscito, sfruttato malissimo!


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hanno spostato pure me nel lato oscuro...che non c'entravo un cazzo...:rotfl:be buona continuazione.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu puoi fare l'ospite d'onore.


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2015)

a me questi film fanno cagare
che dicevo sulla tua intolleranza ?


----------



## Speranza (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ieri ho rivisto il II, sto rivedendo tutta la saga nell'ordine nerd, IV, V, II, III, VI (il I si può pure saltare)....





Minerva ha detto:


> a me questi film fanno cagare
> che dicevo sulla tua intolleranza ?


Dunque... ci ho pensato molto prima di confessare. Ma credo che se non lo faccio qui, non potrei farlo mai altrove.
Io non ho mai visto un solo film di Guerre Stellari. 
 Non so quanti siano, in che ordine siano usciti, la trama base. Mi sembra di aver capito che il nero cattivo sia il padre di Ford.

Ora.. io credo di essere una persona curiosa, e alla mia età mi sembra anche un po' vergognoso non conoscere un fenomeno culturale e così diffuso a livello mondiale. 
Vi chiedo:
1) è troppo tardi per rimediare?
2) se no, come mi suggerireste di fare?
3) se sì, fate finta di niente


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me questi film fanno cagare


Quototi.


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Dunque... ci ho pensato molto prima di confessare. Ma credo che se non lo faccio qui, non potrei farlo mai altrove.
> Io non ho mai visto un solo film di Guerre Stellari.
> Non so quanti siano, in che ordine siano usciti, la trama base. Mi sembra di aver capito che il nero cattivo sia il padre di Ford.
> 
> ...



NON e'affatto grave, neppure io li ho visti e vado per i 63. Non mi piacciono proprio i film di fantasienza. 

Poi piu' parlano di un film e meno mi viene voglia di vederlo. 

Se invece ti pesa guardali.  Si e' sempre in tempo, come a tradire.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Dunque... ci ho pensato molto prima di confessare. Ma credo che se non lo faccio qui, non potrei farlo mai altrove.
> Io non ho mai visto un solo film di Guerre Stellari.
> Non so quanti siano, in che ordine siano usciti, la trama base. Mi sembra di aver capito che il nero cattivo sia il padre di Ford.
> 
> ...


1)no

2)a questo punto puoi scegliere: o ti vedi tutti i film partendo dal 1, oppure segui l'ordine più sensato e vedi 4,5,2,3,6. saltando il primo, poi te lo puoi vedere più in là, ma tanto è fatto ad minchiam (come le taglie di zara)
e poi vedi il 7 al cinema!
3)no


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quototi.


.... ma davvero?


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> .... ma davvero?


Eh mi spiace...
Mai riuscita a vederli, non è proprio il mio genere. Ma parli con una che manco "Il signore degli agnelli"...sicchè!

Però ho moroso e cognato appassionati, ho pure fatto regali a tema, peluches vari e lego...
Anzi, mi sono messa a fare il Millennium Falcon dei Lego...una roba infinita!


----------



## Speranza (22 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON e'affatto grave, neppure io li ho visti e vado per i 63. Non mi piacciono proprio i film di fantasienza.
> 
> Poi piu' parlano di un film e meno mi viene voglia di vederlo.
> 
> Se invece ti pesa guardali.  Si e' sempre in tempo, come a tradire.:rotfl:


Non ho mai provato a guardarli... quindi non so se mi pesa! ma esisterà qualche cofanetto omnicommprensivo su Amazon... 




banshee ha detto:


> 1)no
> 
> 2)a questo punto puoi scegliere: o ti vedi tutti i film partendo dal 1, oppure segui l'ordine più sensato e vedi 4,5,2,3,6. saltando il primo, poi te lo puoi vedere più in là, ma tanto è fatto ad minchiam (come le taglie di zara)
> e poi vedi il 7 al cinema!
> 3)no


Grazie mi hai rincuorato


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh mi spiace...
> Mai riuscita a vederli, non è proprio il mio genere. *Ma parli con una che manco "Il signore degli agnelli"*...sicchè!
> 
> Però ho moroso e cognato appassionati, ho pure fatto regali a tema, peluches vari e lego...
> Anzi, mi sono messa a fare il Millennium Falcon dei Lego...una roba infinita!


ma non pensavo proprio!! ma veramente?

a me Aragorn ha condizionato l'adolescenza  le mie amiche stavano in fissa con Legolas a me piaceva lui...


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non pensavo proprio!! ma veramente?
> 
> a me Aragorn ha condizionato l'adolescenza  le mie amiche stavano in fissa con Legolas a me piaceva lui...


Ti dico solo che il mio fidanzato mi ha detto "stasera c'è il signore degli anelli, e stavolta te lo guardi!!"
E io "vabbè amore, solo perchè sei tu"

...

Dopo 20 minuti ronfavo sul divano. 
E non c'è verso, non è il mio genere...


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che il mio fidanzato mi ha detto "stasera c'è il signore degli anelli, e stavolta te lo guardi!!"
> E io "vabbè amore, solo perchè sei tu"
> 
> ...
> ...


va beh ronfare sul divano è un'altra cosa, io ho dormito con qualsiasi film....

se non è il tuo genere, non lo è....!  e ci sta. tipo a me non piacciono le cose zombie, io The Walking Dead mai visto


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> va beh ronfare sul divano è un'altra cosa, io ho dormito con qualsiasi film....
> 
> se non è il tuo genere, non lo è....!  e ci sta. tipo a me non piacciono le cose zombie, io The Walking Dead mai visto


Eh, ma io non ronfo mai durante i film...
Mi è capitato con quello e con un altro che parlava di balletto...non mi ricordo manco il titolo...


----------



## Speranza (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che il mio fidanzato mi ha detto "stasera c'è il signore degli anelli, e stavolta te lo guardi!!"
> E io "vabbè amore, solo perchè sei tu"
> 
> ...
> ...


Il Signore degli Anelli a me piace moltissimo.. e credo che non c'entri nulla con Guerre Stellari... no???



banshee ha detto:


> va beh ronfare sul divano è un'altra cosa, io ho dormito con qualsiasi film....
> 
> se non è il tuo genere, non lo è....!  e ci sta. tipo a me non piacciono le cose zombie, io The Walking Dead mai visto


Le uniche due serie che ho mai visto in vita mia sono Gray's Anatomy e Downtown Abbey.. :rotfl:e nemmeno per intero... 



Nicka ha detto:


> Eh, ma io non ronfo mai durante i film...
> Mi è capitato con quello e con un altro che parlava di balletto...non mi ricordo manco il titolo...


Ecco già il balletto mi piace... come il teatro.. ma non in tv!


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Il Signore degli Anelli a me piace moltissimo.. e credo che non c'entri nulla con Guerre Stellari... no???


Intendevo dire che sono due colossal che tutti hanno visto ma che non sono per niente il mio genere.
Roba di fantascienza et similia non fanno per me.


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non pensavo proprio!! ma veramente?
> 
> a me Aragorn ha condizionato l'adolescenza  *le mie amiche stavano in fissa con Legolas* a me piaceva lui...


:miiiii:


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :miiiii:



è la verità! :rotfl:ma un sacco..... 

io avevo gli eroi rozzi  nel 2001 uscì pure Pitch Black, che mo va bene tutto, coatto, cafone bla bla ma Vin Diesel a 35 anni era un figone di dimensioni bibliche.

scusa my love spero tu non sia geloso del mio passato fantasioso


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che sono due colossal che tutti hanno visto ma che non sono per niente il mio genere.
> Roba di fantascienza et similia non fanno per me.


comunque la fantascienza è una specie di espediente narrativo... è uno dei film "fantascientifici" meno di fantascienza. La storia, con gli stessi personaggi ricontestualizzati,  potrebbe essere ambientata pure nel medioevo, tanto tutto ruota intorno all'idea della Forza, della lotta bene male, e a quella filosofia misticheggiante che Lucas ha ammesso di aver acchiappato qua e là. 
I grandi film di fantascienza sono altri, secondo me.


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è la verità! :rotfl:ma un sacco.....
> 
> io avevo gli eroi rozzi  *nel 2001 uscì pure Pitch Black*, che mo va bene tutto, coatto, cafone bla bla ma Vin Diesel a 35 anni era un figone di dimensioni bibliche.
> 
> scusa my love spero tu non sia geloso del mio passato fantasioso


Figata!!! Da uomo quoto Vin Diesel, che si mangia Legolas a colazione, spalmato sulle fette biscottate  Hai visto Riddick, l'ultimo della trilogia? 
No mon amour, anche io ho amato fantasiosamente lei :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Figata!!! Da uomo quoto Vin Diesel, che si mangia Legolas a colazione, spalmato sulle fette biscottate  Hai visto Riddick, l'ultimo della trilogia?
> No mon amour, anche io ho amato fantasiosamente lei :singleeye:



ovvio che l'ho visto  solo che lui ormai è diventato un comò di ikea :rotfl: gli è scomparso il collo quasi... però ecco, è sempre il mio ammore adolescenziale.

cioè Riddick si fa la boccia usando il coltello e il grasso dell'aereo, vogliamo parlarne? 

bellissima.....io e lei abbiamo gli stessi "colori" (giusto quello :carneval


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me Aragorn ha condizionato l'adolescenza  le mie amiche stavano in fissa con Legolas a me piaceva lui...


Ma di Boromir vogliamo parlarne? Lui era il vero figo, Aragorn nel suo essere l'eroe un pò maledetto, è troppo mellifluamente buono. Ligio al dovere. Boromir invece prova a inchiappettare Frodo sulla collina fregandogli l'anello, molto più umano.



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è capitato con quello e con un altro che parlava di balletto...non mi ricordo manco il titolo...


Dando per scontato che non sei tipa da vedere merdate tipo Step Up e Save the last dance ipotizzerei "Il cigno nero"?



banshee ha detto:


> scusa my love spero tu non sia geloso del mio passato fantasioso


Cioppettina allora è meglio che non gli racconti alcuni aneddoti, potrebbe chiederti il divorzio. Nob la tua mogliettina ai tempi della scuola me ne ha fatte passare un bel po 

Quando le feci vedere L'ultimo dei Mohicani mi è andata in giro due settimane con la cresta alla Mohawk :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ovvio che l'ho visto  solo che lui ormai è diventato un comò di ikea :rotfl: gli è scomparso il collo quasi... però ecco, è sempre il mio ammore adolescenziale.
> 
> *cioè Riddick si fa la boccia usando il coltello e il grasso dell'aereo, vogliamo parlarne?*
> 
> bellissima.....io e lei abbiamo gli stessi "colori" (giusto quello :carneval


fantastico, vero! :rotfl:

eh oddio... non solo i colori


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Il Signore degli Anelli a me piace moltissimo.. e credo che non c'entri nulla con Guerre Stellari... no???


No. Anche perché fantascienza e fantasy sono due generi molto diversi.


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dando per scontato che non sei tipa da vedere merdate tipo Step Up e Save the last dance ipotizzerei "Il cigno nero"?


E invece quello è forse il mio preferito di "ballo"...
Parlavo di "The company"(non ricordavo il titolo, sono andata a cercarlo), mi sono addormentata al cinema. :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque la fantascienza è una specie di espediente narrativo... è uno dei film "fantascientifici" meno di fantascienza. La storia, con gli stessi personaggi ricontestualizzati,  potrebbe essere ambientata pure nel medioevo, tanto tutto ruota intorno all'idea della Forza, della lotta bene male, e a quella filosofia misticheggiante che Lucas ha ammesso di aver acchiappato qua e là.
> I grandi film di fantascienza sono altri, secondo me.


Sì sì, ne sono consapevole...è che sono proprio i film "stellari" che non mi garbano per niente...
Pianeti, astronavi, quella roba lì...questione di gusto e traumi Asimoviani infantili...


----------



## Falcor (22 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No. Anche perché fantascienza e fantasy sono due generi molto diversi.


Ecco ribadiamolo che molti li usano indistintamente e in modo intercambiale ma così non è  Anzi ad esser nerd lo stesso fantasy ha tanti di quei sottogeneri da perdere la testa (il mio sottogenere preferito è lo Sword and Sorcery di cui Howard è stato il maestro indiscusso).



Nicka ha detto:


> E invece quello è forse il mio preferito di "ballo".


Parli del cigno nero o step up?


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Parli del cigno nero o step up?


Il cigno nero...


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì, ne sono consapevole...è che sono proprio i film "stellari" che non mi garbano per niente...
> Pianeti, astronavi, quella roba lì...questione di gusto *e traumi Asimoviani infantili.*..


----------



## Juanpalambrond (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque la fantascienza è una specie di espediente narrativo... è uno dei film "fantascientifici" meno di fantascienza. La storia, con gli stessi personaggi ricontestualizzati,  potrebbe essere ambientata pure nel medioevo, tanto tutto ruota intorno all'idea della Forza, della lotta bene male, e a quella filosofia misticheggiante che Lucas ha ammesso di aver acchiappato qua e là.
> I grandi film di fantascienza sono altri, secondo me.


Quoto. Se Star Wars è un film di fantascienza, Titanic è un documentario sulla navigazione in mare aperto. 

E' più un film fantasy, una Storia Infinita con le astronavi e le spade laser. E la cosa curiosa è che io non sono affatto appassionato di fantasy. Non sono neanche riuscito mai ad arrivare alla fine del signore degli anelli (il libro, non il film  )


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> fantastico, vero! :rotfl:
> 
> eh oddio... non solo i colori


è vero  ma non potevo dirlo io sennò pare che voglio fa la splendida :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quoto. *Se Star Wars è un film di fantascienza, Titanic è un documentario sulla navigazione in mare aperto*.
> 
> E' più un film fantasy, una Storia Infinita con le astronavi e le spade laser. E la cosa curiosa è che io non sono affatto appassionato di fantasy. Non sono neanche riuscito mai ad arrivare alla fine del signore degli anelli (il libro, non il film  )


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

il mio ammore Calcare dice...


http://www.wired.it/play/fumetti/2015/12/17/zerocalcare-star-wars-risveglio-forza/


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è vero  ma non potevo dirlo io sennò pare che voglio fa la splendida :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio ammore Calcare dice...
> 
> 
> http://www.wired.it/play/fumetti/2015/12/17/zerocalcare-star-wars-risveglio-forza/


Nooooooooooooooooo
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooo
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



genio supremo e totale..


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

OT

c'è anche questa...

http://www.bestmovie.it/news/lo-chi...-di-mainetti-su-best-movie-di-gennaio/435957/


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque la fantascienza è una specie di espediente narrativo... è uno dei film "fantascientifici" meno di fantascienza. La storia, con gli stessi personaggi ricontestualizzati,  potrebbe essere ambientata pure nel medioevo, tanto tutto ruota intorno all'idea della Forza, della lotta bene male, e a quella filosofia misticheggiante che Lucas ha ammesso di aver acchiappato qua e là.
> I grandi film di fantascienza sono altri, secondo me.


Mh.. mai vista sotto questo punto di vista.
Sicuramente è un'operazione commerciale ben fatta 
Però ho difficoltà ad accostarlo al fantasy, nonostante le tematiche. Diciamo che per repertorio grafico (la Millennium Falcon a livello di immaginario successivo ha fatto decisamente scuola) stile (molto fumettistico, soprattutto nei primi) io lo annovererei tra i lavori di fantascienza (che hanno tematiche molto eterogenee tra l'altro).


----------



## Juanpalambrond (22 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mh.. mai vista sotto questo punto di vista.
> Sicuramente è un'operazione commerciale ben fatta
> Però ho difficoltà ad accostarlo al fantasy, nonostante le tematiche. Diciamo che per repertorio grafico (la Millennium Falcon a livello di immaginario successivo ha fatto decisamente scuola) stile (molto fumettistico, soprattutto nei primi) io lo annovererei tra i lavori di fantascienza (che hanno tematiche molto eterogenee tra l'altro).


Ti cito un pezzo da un blog di cinema che seguo e che mi trova quasi sempre d'accordo:



> _Guerre Stellari_ non è bello. Obiettivamente non lo è.
> _Guerre Stellari_ funziona. Che è diverso.
> _Guerre Stellari_ avrebbe tutte le carte in regola per fallire, per essere banale e puerile e invece no. Funziona.
> Funziona perché centra bene la grandezza del mondo in cui ambienta una storia piena di avventura, di esotismo alieno e maschera con il più remoto dei mondi la più naive delle storie fantasy. Cavalieri, principesse, spade, esserini, la magia, il castello-morte nera in cui c’è il cavaliere nero. Tutto preciso, tutto avventura fantasy ma spaziale coi laser (che vuoi mettere?!).


Fonte:
http://www.i400calci.com/2015/12/unultima-botta-di-fomento-per-star-wars/


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Dunque... ci ho pensato molto prima di confessare. Ma credo che se non lo faccio qui, non potrei farlo mai altrove.
> Io non ho mai visto un solo film di Guerre Stellari.
> Non so quanti siano, in che ordine siano usciti, la trama base. Mi sembra di aver capito che il nero cattivo sia il padre di Ford.
> 
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> Quototi.





disincantata ha detto:


> NON e'affatto grave, neppure io li ho visti e vado per i 63. Non mi piacciono proprio i film di fantasienza.
> 
> Poi piu' parlano di un film e meno mi viene voglia di vederlo.
> 
> Se invece ti pesa guardali.  Si e' sempre in tempo, come a tradire.:rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> a me questi film fanno cagare
> che dicevo sulla tua intolleranza ?



VERGOGNATEVI!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il cigno nero...


Una cagata assurda!


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

...oggi mi posta tutto a doppio...


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ti cito un pezzo da un blog di cinema che seguo e che mi trova quasi sempre d'accordo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E mica cazzi 

L'idea di Lucas come creatore di suggestioni (fine articolo) mi trova parecchio d'accordo. E non solo in riferimento alle ambientazioni, ma anche ai personaggi, trama e mitologie varie.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E mica cazzi
> 
> L'idea di Lucas come creatore di suggestioni (fine articolo) mi trova parecchio d'accordo. E non solo in riferimento alle ambientazioni, ma anche ai personaggi, trama e mitologie varie.


Spott, amore di mamma, ma chi è sto brutto ceffo dell'avatar ?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...oggi mi posta tutto a doppio...


Cosa usi ?


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> VERGOGNATEVI!



:up:

Non ho visto neppure  Expo' e sto benissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Volevo spiegare, ma che sto spiegare a voi provinciali?!
Non capite un cazzo di Star wars!
Sono passata al lato.... Oscuro :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo spiegare, ma che sto spiegare a voi provinciali?!
> Non capite un cazzo di Star wars!
> Sono passata al lato.... Oscuro :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo spiegare, ma che sto spiegare a voi provinciali?!
> Non capite un cazzo di Star wars!
> Sono passata al lato.... Oscuro :rotfl::rotfl:


Ti sconsiglio vivamente la cosa...sono solo problemi.Lascia stare...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sconsiglio vivamente la cosa...sono solo problemi.Lascia stare...



Tanto lo so che non capiscono un cazzo! Bisogna farsene una ragione.


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto lo so che non capiscono un cazzo! Bisogna farsene una ragione.


Insomma,non è che chi ha gusti diversi dai nostri non capisce un cazzo,ha solo gusti diversi.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto lo so che non capiscono un cazzo! Bisogna farsene una ragione.


Ma chi si è impossessato di te ? Dimmelo !!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi si è impossessato di te ? Dimmelo !!!!


oscuro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> oscuro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah ecco, sei come un virus


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco, sei come un virus


Ma brunetta pensavo fosse immune...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma brunetta pensavo fosse immune...


Eeeehhhh uaglio', l'anticorpo OScuro mica si produce così, così, su due piedi


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spott, amore di mamma, ma chi è sto brutto ceffo dell'avatar ?


L'ennesimo personaggio con cui sono transitoriamente in fissa.. sono abbastanza banale nella scelta degli avatar :rotfl:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cosa usi ?


La connessione di caccola dello studio 
Refresha da solo le pagine e pubblica post doppi.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo spiegare, ma che sto spiegare a voi provinciali?!
> Non capite un cazzo di Star wars!
> Sono passata al lato.... Oscuro :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:
Che hai da dire sui provinciali ora?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> L'ennesimo personaggio con cui sono transitoriamente in fissa.. sono abbastanza banale nella scelta degli avatar :rotfl:
> 
> 
> La connessione di caccola dello studio
> ...


Hai lo studio dai FLinstones ? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeeehhhh uaglio', l'anticorpo OScuro mica si produce così, così, su due piedi


Adesso diranno che ho rovinato brunetta...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,non è che chi ha gusti diversi dai nostri non capisce un cazzo,ha solo gusti diversi.:rotfl:



Ha gusti diversi perché non capisce un cazzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2015)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha gusti diversi perché non capisce un cazzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non capisce un cazzo, per quello ha gusti diversi...a sto punto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflrovinciali del cazzo passa oltre...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso diranno che ho rovinato brunetta...


Ma no !!!!


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una cagata assurda!


Ce ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo spiegare, ma che sto spiegare a voi provinciali?!
> *Non capite un cazzo di Star wars!
> Sono passata al lato.... Oscuro* :rotfl::rotfl:


ma... grandissima!!!! :rotfl: Finalmente hai mollato quel pupazzo verde del cazzo!


----------



## banshee (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma... grandissima!!!! :rotfl: Finalmente hai mollato quel pupazzo verde del cazzo!


:rotfl: :rotfl: insolente tu sei, giovane padawan!


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai lo studio dai FLinstones ? :rotfl:


Questa sono io quando il pc scascia.


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Questa sono io quando il pc scascia.


Ecco dove ci siamo conosciuti


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: insolente tu sei, giovane padawan!


Yoda ha rotto il cazzo, viva Darth Maul!


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque tornando alla saga di Star Wars, sono in disaccordo con Ban nell'ordine di visione.
Assolutamente quello cronologico, cioè IV, V, VI, I, II, III. Eh sì, La Minaccia Fantasma va visto, perché per quanto costellato di difetti dal punto di vista della storia è fondamentale. Si fa la conoscenza del maestro di Obi Wan Kenobi, Qui-Gon, e il motivo della rabbia intrinseca e repressa di Anakin. Si introduce l'ascesa nel senato di Palpatine e di come riesca a ingannare lo sguardo vigile del consiglio Jedi...


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Yoda ha rotto il cazzo, viva Darth Maul!


Viva Darth Vader, semmai [emoji6] 
È il villain per antonomasia, davanti a lui pongo solo Roy Batty, ma perché quel monologo finale in Blade Runner è il momento cinematografico mio preferito.
Ma la sagoma nera del Sith più potente della storia, unita alla voce cavernosa e suadente di James Earl Jones è assolutamente ineguagliabile...


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *Viva Darth Vader, semma*i [emoji6]
> È il villain per antonomasia, davanti a lui pongo solo Roy Batty, ma perché quel monologo finale in Blade Runner è il momento cinematografico mio preferito.
> Ma la sagoma nera del Sith più potente della storia, unita alla voce cavernosa e suadente di James Earl Jones è assolutamente ineguagliabile...


Scontato... ma l'unica nuova figura carismatica del lato oscuro è Darth Maul. 
A livello cinematografico non sono d'accordo, ci sono villain ben più oscuri e carismatici di Darth Vader. Che è la star nera di Star Wars, ma è un cattivo dolcificato rispetto a ben altre figure di villain.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Questa sono io quando il pc scascia.





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ecco dove ci siamo conosciuti
> View attachment 11182


:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Spot (22 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove:


Quoto... :inlove:


----------



## Spot (23 Dicembre 2015)

http://www.ilpost.it/2015/12/23/avviso-metropolitana-londra-star-wars/


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

"L'attaccamento genera la paura.

La paura genera la rabbia.

La rabbia porta al lato oscuro.

Esercitati a distaccarti da ciò che temi di perdere."

il mio mantra.


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> http://www.ilpost.it/2015/12/23/avviso-metropolitana-londra-star-wars/


Ma è una punizione troppo soggettiva [emoji29] 
A chi non frega nulla di Star Wars rimarrà una normale multa, chi è un fan e non ha ancora visto il film rischia davvero un crollo emozionale e relativa incazzatura sempiterna dopo la rivelazione [emoji35] non è equo...


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> "L'attaccamento genera la paura.
> 
> La paura genera la rabbia.
> 
> ...


Ma non eri passata dalla parte dei neromantellomuniti col tuo maritozzo?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> "L'attaccamento genera la paura.
> 
> La paura genera la rabbia.
> 
> ...


Sai che è stato pubblicato  Il libro delle risposte" di Star Wars?

È bellissimo!


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che è stato pubblicato  Il libro delle risposte" di Star Wars?
> 
> È bellissimo!


sì, è per bambini. Grazie sei sempre molto gentile!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì, è per bambini. Grazie sei sempre molto gentile!


:incazzato:io l'ho preso.


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :incazzato:io l'ho preso.


sei un sacco sarcastica in questo 3d, ho pensato mi stessi sfottendo! :carneval: chiedo venia. 

comunque, è vero.

bisogna esercitarsi a distaccarsi da ciò che temiamo di perdere. altrimenti la paura di perdere può portare alla rabbia.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sei un sacco sarcastica in questo 3d, ho pensato mi stessi sfottendo! :carneval: chiedo venia.
> 
> comunque, è vero.
> 
> bisogna esercitarsi a distaccarsi da ciò che temiamo di perdere. altrimenti la paura di perdere può portare alla rabbia.


Veramente scherzavo perché darei del deficiente senza appello a chi critica Star Wars. 

Però Yoda dice di distaccarsi, ma senza passione non si diventa Jedi.


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente scherzavo perché darei del deficiente senza appello a chi critica Star Wars.
> 
> Però Yoda dice di distaccarsi, ma senza passione non si diventa Jedi.


ma se hai paura di perdere le persone a cui tieni sei preda delle passioni negative. la rabbia viene da questo.. e la rabbia porta alla furia, la furia acceca e alla fine perdi le persone a cui tieni per la tua stessa furia.


----------



## Nobody (23 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente scherzavo perché darei del deficiente senza appello a chi critica Star Wars.
> 
> *Però Yoda dice di distaccarsi, ma senza passione non si diventa Jedi.*


Non c'è contraddizione, devi essere appassionata e goderti tutto quello che ti capita di bello, riuscendo però ad esserne distaccato e a non farti possedere dal mondo... è quello che predicano quasi tutti i messia.
Lucas ha raccattato messaggi buddisti, qualcosa dai vangeli, qualcos'altro qua e là, e ha cucinato un minestrone miliardario


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> sei un sacco sarcastica in questo 3d, ho pensato mi stessi sfottendo! :carneval: chiedo venia.
> 
> comunque, è vero.
> 
> bisogna esercitarsi a distaccarsi da ciò che temiamo di perdere. altrimenti la paura di perdere può portare alla rabbia.


Io non capisco.Bisogna mettere in conto che possiamo perdere ciò che temiamo di perdere,non esaercitarsi a distaccarsi perchè mai?
Se la paura di perdere porta alla rabbia finisci che veramente le cose le perdi,allora il punto è:non serve aver paura,perchè se devi perdere una cosa la perderai a prescindere,ed è meglio che sia il destino a portartela via che la paura.


----------



## Nobody (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *ma se hai paura di perdere le persone a cui tieni sei preda delle passioni negative. la rabbia viene da questo.*. e la rabbia porta alla furia, la furia acceca e alla fine perdi le persone a cui tieni per la tua stessa furia.


Eh si, il vero nemico è l'attaccamento. Alle cose e alle persone. Un nemico praticamente impossibile da sconfiggere veramente, si può tentare al massimo di limitare il più possibile questa debolezza profondamente umana.


----------



## Spot (23 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capisco.Bisogna mettere in conto che possiamo perdere ciò che temiamo di perdere,non esaercitarsi a distaccarsi perchè mai?
> Se la paura di perdere porta alla rabbia finisci che veramente le cose le perdi,allora il punto è:non serve aver paura,perchè se devi perdere una cosa la perderai a prescindere,ed è meglio che sia il destino a portartela via che la paura.





Nobody ha detto:


> Eh si, il vero nemico è l'attaccamento. Alle cose e alle persone. Un nemico praticamente impossibile da sconfiggere veramente, si può tentare al massimo di limitare il più possibile questa debolezza profondamente umana.


Ehhhh.. non sapendo dire di meglio vi quoto entrambi.
Magari non distaccandosi, ma non dimenticandosi che a ogni perdita si sopravvive.
Il distaccamento dalle cose terrene meglio lasciarlo a chi ha velleità ascetiche (tipo i Jedi)


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> Eh si, il vero nemico è l'attaccamento. Alle cose e alle persone. Un nemico praticamente impossibile da sconfiggere veramente, si può tentare al massimo di limitare il più possibile questa debolezza profondamente umana.


L'attaccamento non è un nemico,è fisiologico,purtroppo nob e fisiologico perdere la persone a cui teniamo,almeno una parte,,e non dovremmo farci condizionare dalla paura di perderle,perchè comunque può succedere.
Io ho perso le eprsone a cui tenevo di più....questa è la vita...non so quanto sono pronto a perderne altre,ma lo metto in conto....e certo non può essere la paura a farmele perdere...


----------



## Falcor (23 Dicembre 2015)

Leggendo gli ultimi post mi sorgono delle considerazioni. Ma quindi il cuckold che non ha il senso del "possesso" della propria moglie è un cavalieri Jedi?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma se hai paura di perdere le persone a cui tieni sei preda delle passioni negative. la rabbia viene da questo.. e la rabbia porta alla furia, la furia acceca e alla fine perdi le persone a cui tieni per la tua stessa furia.


Saggezza vedo in te.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Leggendo gli ultimi post mi sorgono delle considerazioni. Ma quindi il cuckold che non ha il senso del "possesso" della propria moglie è un cavalieri Jedi?



L'errore è confondere possesso e attaccamento. L'attaccamento è amore, il possesso è egoismo. Il cuckold ha possesso, non ha attaccamento.
È il possesso che porta al lato oscuro.

Saper rielaborare la cultura in modi nuovi, attuali, comprensibili intuitivamente è genialità.


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma non eri passata dalla parte dei neromantellomuniti col tuo maritozzo?


il lato oscuro della forza è troppo potente per me. non sono in grado di gestire la rabbia e farla diventare mia alleata, la subisco.

il mio percorso ancora lungo è, ancora non so Jedi o Sith io sarò.


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capisco.Bisogna mettere in conto che possiamo perdere ciò che temiamo di perdere,non esaercitarsi a distaccarsi perchè mai?
> Se la paura di perdere porta alla rabbia finisci che veramente le cose le perdi,allora il punto è:non serve aver paura,perchè se devi perdere una cosa la perderai a prescindere,ed è meglio che sia il destino a portartela via che la paura.


questo è molto saggio. a questo si arriva alla fine del percorso, il percorso in cui conosci i due lati della Forza, il lato buono ed il alto oscuro, e capisci che puoi gestire il lato oscuro e non esserne preda.

 io sono forse nemmeno a metà..


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il lato oscuro della forza è troppo potente per me. non sono in grado di gestire la rabbia e farla diventare mia alleata, la subisco.
> 
> il mio percorso ancora lungo è, ancora non so Jedi o Sith io sarò.


Il dubbio può essere un nemico dello jedi, la strada per l'uso corretto della forza lastricato di insidie e scorciatoie è, e tutte conducono al lato oscuro...


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2015)

*Ban*



banshee ha detto:


> questo è molto saggio. a questo si arriva alla fine del percorso, il percorso in cui conosci i due lati della Forza, il lato buono ed il alto oscuro, e capisci che puoi gestire il lato oscuro e non esserne preda.
> 
> io sono forse nemmeno a metà..


A ban,ma dici a me?:rotfl:ma scherzi?:rotfl:
Ma io forse sto pure più indietro di te...ma che ne so più dove sono?:rotfl:
Io so solo che non sarà certo la paura che mi eviterà di perdere le persone a cui tengo,perchè tanto nulla è servito a tenerle con me.:up:


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Eh si, il vero nemico è l'attaccamento. Alle cose e alle persone. Un nemico praticamente impossibile da sconfiggere veramente, si può tentare al massimo di limitare il più possibile questa debolezza profondamente umana.


il buon vecchio Bowlby ce ne ha insegnate tante di cose...


----------



## Falcor (23 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'errore è confondere possesso e attaccamento. L'attaccamento è amore, il possesso è egoismo. Il cuckold ha possesso, non ha attaccamento.
> È il possesso che porta al lato oscuro.
> 
> Saper rielaborare la cultura in modi nuovi, attuali, comprensibili intuitivamente è genialità.


Ecco mi ricordi che devo specificare anche quando penso non sia necessario.

Volevo aggiungere che era un post scherzoso e non volevo elucubrazioni psicologiche in merito. Ma ormai è tardi


----------



## Nobody (23 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'attaccamento non è un nemico,è fisiologico,purtroppo nob e fisiologico perdere la persone a cui teniamo,almeno una parte,,e non dovremmo farci condizionare dalla paura di perderle,perchè comunque può succedere.
> Io ho perso le eprsone a cui tenevo di più....questa è la vita...non so quanto sono pronto a perderne altre,ma lo metto in conto....e certo non può essere la paura a farmele perdere...


Cla' ok, ma per non farci condizionare dalla paura di perdere qualcosa (persone o cose), l'unica è non attaccartici. Se puoi fare a meno di qualcosa o qualcuno in qualunque momento, nonostante la gioia che ti da, non avrai mai paura... una cosa praticamente impossibile da realizzare fino in fondo, secondo me. 
Poi si, razionalmente si mette in conto che perderemo tutto, noi compresi... ma una cosa è dirselo, un'altra viverselo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il buon vecchio Bowlby ce ne ha insegnate tante di cose...


non lo conoscevo...


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> Cla' ok, ma per non farci condizionare dalla paura di perdere qualcosa (persone o cose), l'unica è non attaccartici. Se puoi fare a meno di qualcosa o qualcuno in qualunque momento, nonostante la gioia che ti da, non avrai mai paura... una cosa praticamente impossibile da realizzare fino in fondo, secondo me.
> Poi si, razionalmente si mette in conto che perderemo tutto, noi compresi... ma una cosa è dirselo, un'altra viverselo.


Sarebbe come non averle.Se non ti attacchi a qualcuna come fai ad aver paura di perderla?
Io mi attacco con la consapevolezza che potrebbe esserci un distacco.
Forse il mio percoso di vita mi ha portato a questo...!
Se io mi dico cose è perchè ho vissuto cose,non tutto rientra nella nostra diponibilità,tanto meno la vita degli altri...purtroppo.


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non lo conoscevo...



mia madre tra Bowlby e la Klein m'ha fatto du scatole  

Bowlby ha scritto "Attaccamento e perdita", ha elaborato lui la teoria dell'attaccamento partendo dai tipo di attaccamento del bambino nei confronti della madre, sicuro/insicuro, ricercante/evitante...


----------



## Nobody (23 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbe come non averle.*Se non ti attacchi a qualcuna come fai ad aver paura di perderla?*
> Io mi attacco con la consapevolezza che potrebbe esserci un distacco.
> Forse il mio percoso di vita mi ha portato a questo...!
> Se io mi dico cose è perchè ho vissuto cose,non tutto rientra nella nostra diponibilità,tanto meno la vita degli altri...purtroppo.


E' quello che dico io, dark... poi si, pure io mi attacco con la consapevolezza che ci sarà un distacco, prima o poi è inevitabile. Ma so bene che questo non mi farà soffrire meno, in quel momento. Perchè per non soffrire l'unica è non essere attaccato, pur amando. Amore senza attaccamento. E' un'impresa quasi impossibile, se pensi che c'è gente che si attacca alle persone anche nelle piccole cose. Gelosie, invidie... ci sono tante persone che si fanno dominare da questi sentimenti negativi.


----------



## Nobody (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mia madre tra Bowlby e la Klein m'ha fatto du scatole
> 
> Bowlby ha scritto "Attaccamento e perdita", ha elaborato lui la teoria dell'attaccamento partendo dai tipo di attaccamento del bambino nei confronti della madre, sicuro/insicuro, ricercante/evitante...


interessante... sull'argomento è una vita che leggo un po' di tutto da un po' di tutti. Ma fondamentalmente come sempre, la cosa migliore è imparare dall'esperienza di vita, provarsele sulla propria pelle


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> E' quello che dico io, dark... poi si, pure io mi attacco con la consapevolezza che ci sarà un distacco, prima o poi è inevitabile. Ma so bene che questo non mi farà soffrire meno, in quel momento. Perchè per non soffrire l'unica è non essere attaccato, pur amando. Amore senza attaccamento. E' un'impresa quasi impossibile, se pensi che c'è gente che si attacca alle persone anche nelle piccole cose. Gelosie, invidie... ci sono tante persone che si fanno dominare da questi sentimenti negativi.


Caro nob scompariremo con tutto questo rumore intorno,abbiamo vissuto un sogno chiamato vita,non sapremo mai quanto ci abbiam messo del nostro,quanto doveva andar così,tutto continuerà senza di noi,nulla si arresterà,una goccia di pioggia nel mare,non possiam perdere tempo ad aver paura....


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro nob scompariremo con tutto questo rumore intorno,abbiamo vissuto un sogno chiamato vita,non sapremo mai quanto ci abbiam messo del nostro,quanto doveva andar così,tutto continuerà senza di noi,nulla si arresterà,una goccia di pioggia nel mare*,non possiam perdere tempo ad aver paura.*...


eh...c'hai ragione.


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> eh...c'hai ragione.


Ban cosa ti pensi ti possa sposatare l'aver paura dal non averla?
Intendiamoci...la paura serve,saremmo tutti incoscienti,ma io divido le paure razionali da quelle irrazionali.Le prime le gestisco o cerco di farlo,le seconde le elimino...non mis ervono a nulla.

Ma quando non ci sarò più io qui dentro cosa cazzo leggerete?cosa?4 cazzate di provincialotti del cazzo,spacciate per chissà quali grandi verità.....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro nob scompariremo con tutto questo rumore intorno,abbiamo vissuto un sogno chiamato vita,non sapremo mai quanto ci abbiam messo del nostro,quanto doveva andar così,tutto continuerà senza di noi,nulla si arresterà,una goccia di pioggia nel mare,*non possiam perdere tempo ad aver paura*....


Per come la vedo io sono solo parole dark... ha avuto paura pure Gesù Cristo in croce, stai tranquillo che a ognuno di noi nella vita verrà servita la sua porzione.


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io sono solo parole dark... ha avuto paura pure Gesù Cristo in croce, stai tranquillo che a ognuno di noi nella vita verrà servita la sua porzione.


Ovviamente ho chiarito che mi riferisco alle paure irrazionali....:up:


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ban cosa ti pensi ti possa sposatare l'aver paura dal non averla?
> Intendiamoci...la paura serve,saremmo tutti incoscienti,*ma io divido le paure razionali da quelle irrazionali.Le prime le gestisco o cerco di farlo,le seconde le elimino...non mis ervono a nulla.
> *
> Ma quando non ci sarò più io qui dentro cosa cazzo leggerete?cosa?4 cazzate di provincialotti del cazzo,spacciate per chissà quali grandi verità.....:rotfl:


io non ci riesco proprio! ma zero. razionalizzo poco e male...

sono proprio destinata a diventare un Sith.


----------



## Nobody (23 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ovviamente ho chiarito che mi riferisco alle paure irrazionali....:up:


ok letto dopo :up:


----------



## banshee (23 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Saggezza vedo in te.


qual'è il tuo preferito dei 6 (7 a questo punto), mastra jedi?


----------



## Speranza (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...a questo punto puoi scegliere: o ti vedi tutti i film partendo dal 1, oppure segui l'ordine più sensato e vedi 4,5,2,3,6. saltando il primo, poi te lo puoi vedere più in là, ma tanto è fatto ad minchiam (come le taglie di zara)
> e poi vedi il 7 al cinema!





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Comunque tornando alla saga di Star Wars, sono in disaccordo con Ban nell'ordine di visione.
> Assolutamente quello cronologico, cioè IV, V, VI, I, II, III...


A questo punto sono confusa. Venerdì mi arrivano i DVD e non so da dove iniziare....


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> A questo punto sono confusa. Venerdì mi arrivano i DVD e non so da dove iniziare....


Eh beh, se lo chiedi a me sai la risposta [emoji6] che poi io non consiglio mai a priori di non vedere un film (in questo caso la minaccia fantasma) perché credo che ognuno si debba fare le proprie opinioni. Tieni conto poi che la visione NERD suggerita da Banshee è per chi i film li ha già visti, e probabilmente li sa a memoria...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> qual'è il tuo preferito dei 6 (7 a questo punto), mastra jedi?


IV e l'ultimo. Però tutti. Mi piace pure JarJar


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> A questo punto sono confusa. Venerdì mi arrivano i DVD e non so da dove iniziare....


Ovviamente da IV in poi


----------



## Ryoga74 (23 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> IV e l'ultimo. Però tutti. Mi piace pure JarJar


Questo è interessante: preferisci Una Nuova Speranza a L'impero Colpisce Ancora? Per carità, sono i migliori della saga, ma il V lo trovo più bello...


Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente da IV in poi


Concordo [emoji106] 
IV, V, VI, I, II e III in questo ordine...


----------



## oceansize (23 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vi prego non spoilerate :triste::triste:
> 
> si comunque lui è lui
> 
> ieri ho rivisto il II, sto rivedendo tutta la saga nell'ordine nerd, IV, V, II, III, VI (il I si può pure saltare)....


non sono proprio un'amante del genere ma mi vorrei vedere tutti i film prima dell'ultimo, li ho visti anni fa ma un po' distrattamente.
quindi dovrei seguire quest'ordine? perché?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> non sono proprio un'amante del genere ma mi vorrei vedere tutti i film prima dell'ultimo, li ho visti anni fa ma un po' distrattamente.
> quindi dovrei seguire quest'ordine? perché?


Perché i primi realizzati IV, V, VI contengono misteri che I, II, III spiegano.


----------



## oceansize (23 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché i primi realizzati IV, V, VI contengono misteri che I, II, III spiegano.


ah fico! ok ci provo


----------



## Speranza (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Tieni conto poi che la visione NERD suggerita da Banshee è per chi i film li ha già visti, e probabilmente li sa a memoria...


 hum direi che a me serve la versione facilitata...



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente da IV in poi





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> IV, V, VI, I, II e III in questo ordine...





oceansize ha detto:


> quindi dovrei seguire quest'ordine? perché?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché i primi realizzati IV, V, VI contengono misteri che I, II, III spiegano.





oceansize ha detto:


> ah fico! ok ci provo


Dai siamo in due... Vediamo come ne usciamo!!!

E grazie delle dritte!


----------



## banshee (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Eh beh, se lo chiedi a me sai la risposta [emoji6] che poi io non consiglio mai a priori di non vedere un film (in questo caso la minaccia fantasma) perché credo che ognuno si debba fare le proprie opinioni. Tieni conto poi che la visione NERD suggerita da Banshee è per chi i film li ha già visti, e probabilmente li sa a memoria...


Sì questo è vero. Peró come dice Bru, i vecchi 3 contengono dei misteri che i nuovi 3 svelano.
E poi tante volte anche in un solo film esiste il flashback, per cui io suggerisco  IV V I II III VI . 
Se non li ha mai visti anche il I va visto, questo sì.


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sì questo è vero. Peró come dice Bru, i vecchi 3 contengono dei misteri che i nuovi 3 svelano.
> E poi tante volte anche in un solo film esiste il flashback, per cui io suggerisco  IV V I II III VI .
> Se non li ha mai visti anche il I va visto, questo sì.


Buongiorno [emoji8]


----------



## banshee (24 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché i primi realizzati IV, V, VI contengono misteri che I, II, III spiegano.


Quotone :up: 

Non fate I II III IV V VI che vi perdete la bellezza della trilogia antica


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Quotone :up:
> 
> Non fate I II III IV V VI che vi perdete la bellezza della trilogia antica


Che poi sono i film più belli [emoji5]


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Quotone :up:
> 
> Non fate I II III IV V VI che vi perdete la bellezza della trilogia antica


vero... soprattutto poi, se uno vede prima il I II III, c'è il rischio che sfanculi tutto e non si veda gli altri dallo schifo


----------



## banshee (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero... soprattutto poi, se uno vede prima il I II III, c'è il rischio che sfanculi tutto e non si veda gli altri dallo schifo


Allora, li ho rivisti ultimamente...il III proprio ieri......dai non è male  
Non spoileriamo che ci sono adesso nel  treddì persone che non l'hanno visto....ma non e' male


----------



## banshee (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Che poi sono i film più belli [emoji5]


Verissimo....il mio preferito e' il V...!


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Allora, li ho rivisti ultimamente...il III proprio ieri......dai non è male
> Non spoileriamo che ci sono adesso nel  treddì persone che non l'hanno visto....ma non e' male


vabbè amò, al III gli di 6 visto che lo dici tu, sennò mi mandi a letto senza cena


----------



## banshee (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè amò, al III gli di 6 visto che lo dici tu, sennò mi mandi a letto senza cena


  chi io??? :carneval:

Comunque io ho adorato Darth Fener da piccola..quindi vedere nel III tu sai che, e' stato emozionevole!


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> chi io??? :carneval:
> 
> Comunque io ho adorato Darth Fener da piccola..quindi vedere nel III tu sai che, e' stato emozionevole!


a me piace tantissimo questa locandina... è la cosa migliore di tutto il prequel


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Verissimo....il mio preferito e' il V...!


Anche il mio, a Brunetta le ho chiesto perché periferisca il IV ma mi sa che si è offesa ieri nel thread dei tatuaggi [emoji22] 
Scusa Bru [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè amò, al III gli di 6 visto che lo dici tu, sennò mi mandi a letto senza cena


Mah,  il terzo nella nuova trilogia è il migliore per distacco, ha delle pecche ma è un ottimo film. 
Lo scontro finale ha un pathos incredibile...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Anche il mio, a Brunetta le ho chiesto perché periferisca il IV ma mi sa che si è offesa ieri nel thread dei tatuaggi [emoji22]
> Scusa Bru [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


Offesa? Non sono scema, perché avrei dovuto offendermi? 


Il motivo per cui ero andata a vedere un film che credevo di fantascienza e con degli sconosciuti era la presenza di Sir Alec Guiness.
E poi c'è il primo impatto con le creazioni, il tramonto e Luke con la grazia della giovinezza.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2015)

Chi non avesse mai avuto la possibilità di vedere Whisky e gloria, lo guardi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Offesa? Non sono scema, perché avrei dovuto offendermi?
> 
> 
> Il motivo per cui ero andata a vedere un film che credevo di fantascienza e con degli sconosciuti era la presenza di Sir Alec Guiness.
> E poi c'è il primo impatto con le creazioni, il tramonto e Luke con la grazia della giovinezza.


Beh il primo non si scorda mai [emoji6] e Alec è stato davvero un ottimo attore. Da bambino il IV è stato il mio preferito per tanto tempo, riguardando la trilogia da adulto invece ho imparato ad apprezzare le qualità del V
Lo scontro padre/figlio per scene, musica e pathos è una delle più emozionanti della storia del cinema...


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mah,  il terzo nella nuova trilogia è il migliore per distacco, ha delle pecche ma è un ottimo film.
> *Lo scontro finale ha un pathos incredibile..*.


son gusti, Ryoga... stracaricato di computer grapich, troppo lungo, esagerato... mi ricorda certi duelli troppo spinti visti anche nella trilogia dell'Anello. Preferisco scontri molto più "asciutti". Per me è la "degna" conclusione di un prequel che ha franato sotto troppi punti di vista.


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> son gusti, Ryoga... stracaricato di computer grapich, troppo lungo, esagerato... mi ricorda certi duelli troppo spinti visti anche nella trilogia dell'Anello. Preferisco scontri molto più "asciutti". Per me è la "degna" conclusione di un prequel che ha franato sotto troppi punti di vista.


Per me invece è quello che ha salvato la baracca [emoji6] il bello dell'arte è che ci si può fare un'opinione e condividerla con chi ha i nostri stessi interessi e scoprire punti di vista diversi [emoji5]


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Per me invece è quello che ha salvato la baracca [emoji6] *il bello dell'arte è che ci si può fare un'opinione e condividerla con chi ha i nostri stessi interessi e scoprire punti di vista diversi* [emoji5]


certo :up:


----------



## LTD (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non c'è contraddizione, devi essere appassionata e goderti tutto quello che ti capita di bello, riuscendo però ad esserne distaccato e a non farti possedere dal mondo... è quello che predicano quasi tutti i messia.
> Lucas ha raccattato messaggi buddisti, qualcosa dai vangeli, qualcos'altro qua e là, e ha cucinato un minestrone miliardario


anche un po' di PNL :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> anche un po' di PNL :rotfl:


non la conosco, ma sicuramente si... ha pescato ovunque, pure da qui... però tanto di cappello, è stato geniale!
Flash Gordon...





Metropolis...


----------



## LTD (24 Dicembre 2015)

*non sono l'unica...*

nemmeno io ho mai visto Star Wars, ebbene sì!!!



mi avete incuriosita un po', ma ormai siamo al VII... 



ho amato moltissimo il Signore degli Anelli, ho il cofanetto e i libri di Tolkien, ovvio essendo elfa , mi piaceva tanto l'arciere ossigenato, ma Aragorn anche :inlove:


e ho amato moltissimo Harry Potter, la mia serie preferita... ma sto andando O.T.



mi sa che mi inizierò a vedere queste guerre stellari, prima o poi...


----------



## banshee (24 Dicembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> nemmeno io ho mai visto Star Wars, ebbene sì!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idem Ele  Signore degli Anelli ed Harry Potter, entrambi prima libro e poi film!!

Sei sempre in tempo, vedili tutti e poi il VII al cinema! Mi raccomando IV V VI I II III senno' scopri tutto subito!! 

Ps se vuoi apri un 3d su Harry Potter !! Io partecipo! Lo adoro...


----------



## Ryoga74 (25 Dicembre 2015)

Sto per vederlo finalmente 


EDIT: ok visto, figata [emoji50]


----------



## Juanpalambrond (26 Dicembre 2015)

Visto ieri anche io. Da JJ Abrams mi aspettavo un minestrone incomprensibile pieno di momenti inspiegabili e di promesse di spiegazioni negli EP successivi. 
E invece ha fatto un film da fan per i fan. Ha mischiato elementi vecchi (la maggior parte), stereotipi narrativi come se piovesse ed elementi di novità (pochi ma buoni). Tutto in due ore di film che alla fine ti lasciano una fotta di arrivare all'anno prossimo che non puoi capire. 
Io lo promuovo


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Visto ieri anche io. Da JJ Abrams mi aspettavo un minestrone incomprensibile pieno di momenti inspiegabili e di promesse di spiegazioni negli EP successivi.
> E invece ha fatto un film da fan per i fan. Ha mischiato elementi vecchi (la maggior parte), stereotipi narrativi come se piovesse ed elementi di novità (pochi ma buoni). Tutto in due ore di film che alla fine ti lasciano una fotta di arrivare all'anno prossimo che non puoi capire.
> Io lo promuovo


Stesse mie considerazioni [emoji5] sai che la cosa che mi è piaciuta di meno è la lunghezza? Spero in una extended in Blu ray con una buona mezzora in più, perché la visione del film è così piacevolmente leggera che due orette son volate...
Anche io su Abrams qualche dubbio lo nutrivo (Srar Trek mi è d'appoggio alla mia tesi) ma ha fatto davvero un gran lavoro. Davvero un bel film...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2015)

Mai visto è mai vedrò un guerre stellari...
Nessun film di quel genere 
Non mi incuriosiscono


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

Il film è bello (soprattutto dopo aver visto i tre pessimi prequel) e il  tempo passa velocemente. La protagonista femminile Rey è perfetta, e il  nuovo droide BB8 è la vera star del gruppo! Notevole anche Harrison  Ford, nonostante l'età tiene sulle spalle gran parte del film. L'ho  visto in 3D che da sicuramente qualcosa di più al film.
Una storia ben girata, veloce, leggera, perfetta secondo me per avvicinare le nuove generazioni a Star Wars.
Però...  si è persa un'occasione, secondo me. Amo sempre le citazioni, un po'  meno le copie. E questo non è un sequel, semmai un remake del IV.
U



Spoiler



n remake più agile e meno impegnativo, ma pur sempre un remake spudorato. E allora, schiaffacela dentro la marcia imperiale :mrgreen:
Però ci può anche stare. Le cose che invece non mi sono piaciute affatto sono altre.
Intanto, i cattivi! Ok, il carisma di Vader è inimitabile, ma Kylo Ren è davvero imbarazzante. Quando si è tolto la maschera ho capito il motivo per cui la portava :carneval: Si fa tenere testa da un Finn qualunque e addirittura battere dalla cugina che in un paio di minuti ha fatto da sola quello che a Luke è costato anni di fatica come apprendistato sull'uso della forza  per non parlare delle crisi isteriche che subisce quando gli portano qualche brutta notizia :singleeye:
Ma poi, questi ingegneri dell'Impero ancora non hanno capito che il condotto delle loro superarmi va protetto un po' meglio?


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> SPOILER


Nobody metti tutto sotto SPOILER, ti prego. C'è chi non l'ha visto e hai messo alcune cose magari sconosciute a chi vuole ancora vederlo senza rovinarsi la sorpresa


----------



## banshee (29 Dicembre 2015)

Ooooooooooooh io non l'ho vistooooo!!!! Marito che faiiiiii [emoji33][emoji33] ho saltato a piedi pari il tuo post!!!
Stasera senza cena!! [emoji35]


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ooooooooooooh io non l'ho vistooooo!!!! Marito che faiiiiii [emoji33][emoji33] ho saltato a piedi pari il tuo post!!!
> Stasera senza cena!! [emoji35]


Ho fatto apposta a quotare, così non incorrevate in pericolose letture 
comunque vallo a vedere, vale davvero la pena 

[video=youtube;ypAC2bxarmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypAC2bxarmQ[/video]


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

ooopssss... non m'ero accorto che c'era il tasto spoiler :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ooooooooooooh io non l'ho vistooooo!!!! Marito che faiiiiii [emoji33][emoji33] ho saltato a piedi pari il tuo post!!!
> Stasera senza cena!! [emoji35]


ehm mogliettina, scusa... ma senza cena no daiii  peace&love:singleeye:


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ooopssss... non m'ero accorto che c'era il tasto spoiler :carneval:


Però adesso usalo 

[video=youtube;y0sik4yZHY8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0sik4yZHY8[/video]


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

fatto... comunque il film merita, ed è da vedere. Ma la sceneggiatura e il villain sono da bocciare! Tutta l'epica della forza viene sminuita. Ed io che ero affezionato ai maestri Obi Wan Kenobi e Yoda, all'apprendista Jedi Luke, sono rimasto deluso. 
E un qualunque sith come Darth Maul si papperebbe il villain a colazione.


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> fatto... comunque il film merita, ed è da vedere. Ma la sceneggiatura e il villain sono da bocciare! Tutta l'epica della forza viene sminuita. Ed io che ero affezionato ai maestri Obi Wan Kenobi e Yoda, all'apprendista Jedi Luke, sono rimasto deluso.
> E un qualunque sith come Darth Maul si papperebbe il villain a colazione.


Non sono d'accordo. Per me il villain è FANTASTICO.



Spoiler



Kylo Ren è:
- un "cosplayer" di Darth Vather, genialata. A lui non serve la maschera, la usa per onorare il nonno, il più grande Sith mai esistito
- è figlio di Han e Leja, altra genialata. Con un padre tanto carismatico, non poteva che uscire un figlio anonimo e succube del fascino di Han e dello zio Luke. E' perfetto nella sua anonimità, emaciato, col nasone, gli occhi languidi...
- è combattuto perciò è debole, non si è dato ancora completamente al lato oscuro. In lui c'è un potere straordinario, ma non lo controlla come vorrebbe. La sua collera poi è fantastica, segno chiaro di non avere il minimo controllo ne di sè, ne di ciò che gli sta intorno
- è ancora un Sith allo stato "larvale", infatti il suo maestro lo ha iniziato alle vie del lato oscuro, ma non ha completato l'addestramento. Lo farà in seguito, grazie alla prova che ha passato uccidendo Han
Per tutti questi motivi, lo ritengo un ottimo villain. Non farti influenzare troppo dal combattimento finale. Anche io ho storto un po' il naso quando ho visto Fynn che per un po' gli teneva testa con la spada laser (un Sith dovrebbe mangiarsi a colazione uno stormtrooper) ma per il resto tieni conto che abbiamo visto ciò che era prima della fine dell'addestramento. Vedrai che già nel secondo capitolo Kylo sarà tutto un altro personaggio 



[video=youtube;P7uE-bW5mD4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7uE-bW5mD4[/video]


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Per me il villain è FANTASTICO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei forse l'unico a vederlo così,Ryoga... ma il mondo è bello perchè è vario :up:
Nel dettaglio...


Spoiler



- la maschera per onorare il nonno se la poteva risparmiare, visto che per lui era solo uno strumento essenziale per vivere dopo il duello fatale. Diciamo che è un facile richiamo della sceneggiatura.
- Le parentele scontate a me non sembrano tutta questa genialata, mi sa piuttosto di soap. Come il futuro scontro tra cugini che si prospetta. La cosa funziona una volta come tra Luke e Veder, farla diventare una faida familiare è troppo.
- Le scenate di collera sono patetiche. Addirittura comiche, come quando le due guardie si allontano zitte zitte mentre lui si sfoga sfasciando tutto.
- Lui ancora non ha finito l'addestramento e si fa battere dalla cugina che non l'ha mai neppure cominciato? Ma ti ticordi il mazzo di Luke anche solo per imparare i rudimenti della Forza?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sei forse l'unico a vederlo così,Ryoga... ma il mondo è bello perchè è vario :up:
> Nel dettaglio...
> 
> 
> ...


Soprattutto è brutto. Il resto troverà spiegazioni. Mica l'hanno fatto all'oratorio.


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto è brutto. Il resto troverà spiegazioni. Mica l'hanno fatto all'oratorio.


più che brutto, direi faccia da pirla... era meglio che la maschera se la tenesse :singleeye: 
Certo, il resto troverà spiegazioni... lei farà l'apprendistato col padre, faccia da pirla lo farà con gollum (che secondo me è l'antico maestro di Palpatine), e Finn si fidanzerà con la nuova Jedi. Escludo però baci lingua in bocca, gli americani non sono ancora pronti nonostante Obama 
Però il film merita, nonostante tutto!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Però hai fatto spoiler anche adesso :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però hai fatto spoiler anche adesso :rotfl:


si vabbè, spoiler del film futuro che ancora non ho visto  mo' vado a fare spoiler pure dei gratta e vinci :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> più che brutto, direi faccia da pirla... era meglio che la maschera se la tenesse :singleeye:
> Certo, il resto troverà spiegazioni... lei farà l'apprendistato col padre, faccia da pirla lo farà con gollum (che secondo me è l'antico maestro di Palpatine), e Finn si fidanzerà con la nuova Jedi. Escludo però baci lingua in bocca, gli americani non sono ancora pronti nonostante Obama
> Però il film merita, nonostante tutto!


Tu e lo spoiler siete un'anima sola


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

new mondial order strike again! 
Al confronto le teorie complottiste del nine eleven sono acqua fresca :singleeye: un pizzico d'originalità sul nome magari...


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu e lo spoiler siete un'anima sola


ma non è ancora successo nulla... sono solo speculazioni futuriste


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma non è ancora successo nulla... sono solo speculazioni futuriste


Papino, sei tanto caruccio


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

:rotfl:





Nobody ha detto:


> new mondial order strike again!
> Al confronto le teorie complottiste del nine eleven sono acqua fresca :singleeye: un pizzico d'originalità sul nome magari...


Notata la coincidenza con le "profezie" di Casaleggio?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si vabbè, spoiler del film futuro che ancora non ho visto  *mo' vado a fare spoiler pure dei gratta e vinci *:rotfl:


Vengo con te !!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Notata la coincidenza con le "profezie" di Casaleggio?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma chi è il villain... lui o Renzi?


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Papino, sei tanto caruccio


Grazie figlia... domani cominciamo l'allenamento, metti in carica la spada laser


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Grazie figlia... domani cominciamo l'allenamento, metti in carica la spada laser


Ok :up:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma chi è il villain... lui o Renzi?



Di Battista


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di Battista


& Mogol... uno Jedi per amico :singleeye:

Di Battista l'avrei comunque visto meglio di faccia da pirla  un bel viso maschio, combattivo, antisistema :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> & Mogol... uno Jedi per amico :singleeye:
> 
> Di Battista l'avrei comunque visto meglio di faccia da pirla  un bel viso maschio, combattivo, antisistema :rotfl:


Per me salterà fuori che è stato scambiato in culla. In realtà è figlio dell'imperatore avuto da una woky con inseminazione assistita.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di Battista





Nobody ha detto:


> & Mogol... uno Jedi per amico :singleeye:
> 
> Di Battista l'avrei comunque visto meglio di faccia da pirla  un bel viso maschio, combattivo, antisistema :rotfl:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me salterà fuori che è stato scambiato in culla. In realtà è figlio dell'imperatore avuto da una woky con inseminazione assistita.


Sta cominciando a diventare un film horror


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sta cominciando a diventare un film horror


sempre meglio che una commedia...  quando si è tolta la maschera nella sala c'è stato un mormorio incredulo :carneval:quando poi la cugina lo ha riempito di mazzate, un signore attempato davanti a me se n'è uscito con: non è possibile!!! Giuro, la verità


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sempre meglio che una commedia...  quando si è tolta la maschera nella sala c'è stato un mormorio incredulo :carneval:quando poi la cugina lo ha riempito di mazzate, un signore attempato davanti a me se n'è uscito con: non è possibile!!! Giuro, la verità


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque confido nel prossimo... spero che i cattivi del nuovo ordine mondiale acquistino spessore. E devo dire che la scena finale mi ha sinceramente dato un po' di commozione.
Voglio credere in un crescendo rossiniano!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Comunque confido nel prossimo... spero che i cattivi del nuovo ordine mondiale acquistino spessore. E devo dire che la scena finale mi ha sinceramente dato un po' di commozione.
> Voglio credere in un crescendo rossiniano!


Cattivissimo sei !


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cattivissimo sei !


Guarda, il film complessivamente mi è piaciuto! Dico davvero  Ma non dovevano maltrattarmi la Forza in quel modo... entrambi i lati ne escono sminuiti.
Una cosa che mi è piaciuta particolarmente (tra le tante chicche del film) sono un paio di citazioni al mito di Artù.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Guarda, il film complessivamente mi è piaciuto! Dico davvero  Ma non dovevano maltrattarmi la Forza in quel modo... entrambi i lati ne escono sminuiti.
> Una cosa che mi è piaciuta particolarmente (tra le tante chicche del film) sono un paio di citazioni al mito di Artù.


Lo devo andare a vedere


----------



## Nobody (29 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo devo andare a vedere


Merita! Se puoi vedilo in 3D, ci sono alcune scene fantastiche!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Merita! Se puoi vedilo in 3D, ci sono alcune scene fantastiche!


Si infatti lo vorrei vedere in 3D


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Comunque confido nel prossimo... spero che i cattivi del nuovo ordine mondiale acquistino spessore. E devo dire che la scena finale mi ha sinceramente dato un po' di commozione.
> Voglio credere in un crescendo rossiniano!


Bellissima!


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si infatti lo vorrei vedere in 3D


Odio il 3D. Distrae inutilmente, e si perdono le bellezze di fotografia e tecnica registica.
Chiedo espressamente la visione no-3D (nelle multisale lo scrivono come fosse un malus) :facepalm:
Se proprio vuoi vederlo in 3D, ti consiglio di vederlo almeno 2 volte, di cui una nella visione senza quei cazzo di occhiali...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2015)

Io mi sto trattenendo dal tornare al cinema!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Odio il 3D. Distrae inutilmente, e si perdono le bellezze di fotografia e tecnica registica.
> Chiedo espressamente la visione no-3D (nelle multisale lo scrivono come fosse un malus) :facepalm:
> Se proprio vuoi vederlo in 3D, ti consiglio di vederlo almeno 2 volte, di cui una nella visione senza quei cazzo di occhiali...


 Ok


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi sto trattenendo dal tornare al cinema!


Io ci rivado di sicuro, già preso appuntamento coi fratelli


----------



## Nobody (31 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Odio il 3D. Distrae inutilmente, e si perdono le bellezze di fotografia e tecnica registica.
> Chiedo espressamente la visione no-3D (nelle multisale lo scrivono come fosse un malus) :facepalm:
> Se proprio vuoi vederlo in 3D, ti consiglio di vederlo almeno 2 volte, di cui una nella visione senza quei cazzo di occhiali...


In genere concordo, ma alcuni film come questo o Avatar meritano il 3D!


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

Ci tenevo a precisare
che lui
è un terribile sfigato
con la faccia da sfigato 
Se non fanno tornare HF nel prossimo film piango.


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> *Ci tenevo a precisare
> che lui
> è un terribile sfigato
> con la faccia da sfigato *
> Se non fanno tornare HF nel prossimo film piango.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

